# Baby monitors for twins - one or two?



## BabyBumpHope

One of the last things we need to think about for our little bundles' arrivals are baby monitors. They babies will be sleeping with us on a night time for the first 6 months but obviously will be going into their own nursery after that and into seperate cots. 

Do I need a special twin baby monitor? Or could I get away with 1 normal monitor as the room isn't too big and the cots will be close together? Or should I buy 2 normal monitors? I haven't a clue and when I go into mamas and papas and mothercare the assistants don't seen to have a clue either!

Also - are there any monitors out there that you would recommend? Or on the other hand, not recommend?

X


----------



## 1948LC

Hi

I've got one Angelcare movement and sound monitor and one Angelcare movement monitor. Each baby has a movement pad under them, then the sound monitor picks up any noises in the room.

Not everyone will have the movement monitors but my babies went into their own room at 3 months and we sleep on seperate floors, so is really for peace of mind. If you just want it to pick up sound one monitor will suffice!! xx


----------



## Mrs Mc

We've just bought one. I left this to my OH to choose and being him, he has got some fancy hi-tech one. It plays music and has a light show. Think its by BT. It even has an Ipod docking station!! Not sure when he thinks the twins will get around to creating their own playlist:haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Mrs Mc said:


> We've just bought one. I left this to my OH to choose and being him, he has got some fancy hi-tech one. It plays music and has a light show. Think its by BT. It even has an Ipod docking station!! Not sure when he thinks the twins will get around to creating their own playlist:haha:

:haha: that made me giggle soooo much!!! That's the type of thing my hubby would do!

Thanks for your replies. There's just so many to choose from.

With the movement monitors do you find you get alot of false alarms with them?

X


----------



## 1948LC

BabyBumpHope said:


> Mrs Mc said:
> 
> 
> We've just bought one. I left this to my OH to choose and being him, he has got some fancy hi-tech one. It plays music and has a light show. Think its by BT. It even has an Ipod docking station!! Not sure when he thinks the twins will get around to creating their own playlist:haha:
> 
> :haha: that made me giggle soooo much!!! That's the type of thing my hubby would do!
> 
> Thanks for your replies. There's just so many to choose from.
> 
> With the movement monitors do you find you get alot of false alarms with them?
> 
> XClick to expand...

I have had a false alarm once with Alana but it was the first night we moved them into their cot and OH put the movement pad too far down the cot (at the bottom) and Alana wriggled upwards, so the pad couldn't feel her. My friend has one also and she swears by hers! x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Hun, I've only ever had one baby monitor and only bought one when the twins had a set bed time and were in a different room to us from 12wks. It's personal choice, but I have always felt reassured enough by a bog standard monitor with screen.

The only thing I would stress is to get one which has a two-way intercom - invaluable from 6mths when you can actually issue a 'sleepy time' message over the intercom to a troublesome baby without the need for going into the room. Works wonders if you have a wakeful baby who needs reassurance, but is getting into bad habits and waking for attention only xx


----------



## wondertwins

I had planned to get a regular sound-only baby monitor. However, a friend bought me a video monitor with two cameras -- one over each crib. It has been extremely useful.


----------



## Whisper

i don't have twins but i definitely recommend the new angelcare sensor pad with built in camera, honestly i don't know how i survived without it first time around.


----------



## ValerieVee

I don't think it is recommended to use an angelcare for twins. It doesn't differentiate between which baby is moving. I would recommend Snuza movement monitors. Each of the babies can have one clipped onto their diaper and you will never have to worry that the monitor is detecting one or the other but not both. Plus, you can use the Snuza anywhere they sleep, not just in the crib. Check them out snuza.com!


----------



## 1948LC

ValerieVee said:


> I don't think it is recommended to use an angelcare for twins. It doesn't differentiate between which baby is moving. I would recommend Snuza movement monitors. Each of the babies can have one clipped onto their diaper and you will never have to worry that the monitor is detecting one or the other but not both. Plus, you can use the Snuza anywhere they sleep, not just in the crib. Check them out snuza.com!

My babies are in seperate cots, so have seperate sensor pads under them with seperate monitors. It's no good for babies who share a cot - my babies have never shared a cot. To make it cheaper for us one of the monitors if for sound and movement and the other just for movement as we don't need both for sound as one monitor picks up sound in the room.


----------



## san fran shan

We are getting one video monitor with two cameras. 
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-12241442reg.jpg


----------

